# i didnt make it



## Blade96 (Dec 10, 2010)

i didn't pass my orange belt shotokan karate grading....idk nerves or something but i messed it up....kata done too fast, didnt breathe right, kicks werent good, when i blocked and countered they said i pulled back too quickly.....good news is that they didnt fail me, just put me on 'probation'


----------



## bluewaveschool (Dec 10, 2010)

Don't take it hard, don't let it get you down, just train harder.  It honestly speaks volumes of the integrity of your school and instructors that they will do such a thing, every one here knows far too many people that will take a check and hand a belt back, and it doesn't really matter how the person performs on the test.

I'll tell you what I tell every one of my students before they test - I have failed a test, and I'm not ashamed of it.  My most senior instructors have failed a test before.  Just keep working and get back up there next time and you'll do fine.


----------



## WC_lun (Dec 10, 2010)

Sometimes failing something is the best way to learn from it.  I'm willing to bet in two years, you will know the material you didn't do so well on much better than those that passed the test with ease.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 11, 2010)

Aw. Sorry to hear that Blade.  The good news is that you know when you _are_ passed you have really earned it and are not training in a belt factory. And you will pass, keep working at it and next time you'll ace it.  :asian:


----------



## Maiden_Ante (Dec 11, 2010)

As the other guys said, don't be too harsh. See it as a motivator, show your trainers you can do it.

I'm soon up for 6th kyu.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Dec 11, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> i didn't pass my orange belt shotokan karate grading....idk nerves or something but i messed it up....kata done too fast, didnt breathe right, kicks werent good, when i blocked and countered they said i pulled back too quickly.....good news is that they didnt fail me, just put me on 'probation'


 
Bummer, but keep things in perspective. I know one man who failed his 4th dan test and another who failed his 7th dan test. Both of them took the input from the testing board, worked hard and retested later. It shouldn't be any different for you. You'll get them next time. 

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 11, 2010)

IMHO, promotions mean more when you know that failure is an option.  Any McDojo can promote and collect a fee, and what do they care if you really have what it takes to wear that belt, if you really meet the standards they've set?

And who wants to wear a belt and have the suspicion deep in their minds that others look at them and think _"she doesn't deserve to wear that belt, she didn't meet the standards,"_ etc?

So I would be glad, not sad.  You will work harder, you will master the material and your nerves, and you will succeed.  And when you do, you will know that you deserve that belt, and no one can say differently.  If just anyone could get it, what value would it have?  You've got what it takes, so keep working and I know you'll get it and wear it with pride.


----------



## Tanaka (Dec 11, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> IMHO, promotions mean more when you know that failure is an option.  Any McDojo can promote and collect a fee, and what do they care if you really have what it takes to wear that belt, if you really meet the standards they've set?
> 
> And who wants to wear a belt and have the suspicion deep in their minds that others look at them and think _"she doesn't deserve to wear that belt, she didn't meet the standards,"_ etc?
> 
> So I would be glad, not sad.  You will work harder, you will master the material and your nerves, and you will succeed.  And when you do, you will know that you deserve that belt, and no one can say differently.  If just anyone could get it, what value would it have?  You've got what it takes, so keep working and I know you'll get it and wear it with pride.



I agree with this very much.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 11, 2010)

Blade first of all that say's a lot about your Training Hall in that they have standards and require everyone to meet them.  More Training Halls out there need to do this.  Secondly this will only make you a stronger practitioner in the long run if you can overcome this obstacle!  Keep going!


----------



## Omar B (Dec 11, 2010)

Man, take it in stride.  It really readjusted my attitude when I failed my first belt test in Choi Kwang Do at 16 when going for my green.  Really refocuses you and you never let that happen again.


----------



## granfire (Dec 11, 2010)

Like so many have already said: The new rank will be that much sweeter.

I had to redo some of my test one time. I had to break a board with a spinning side kick, could not do it. I was actually hoping to not make it on the retry - I know, bad girl that I am - we had a tournament coming up and I would have to go in with a new form...

But eventually - after wrestling a rainbow of belts plus enough black ones to dress a mourning crowd into storage containers - I realized it's just a stepping stone. Which, IMHO, also helps to reduce nerved during grading and thus helps in passing.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 11, 2010)

Aye, the real value of any martial art (or indeed any discipine or interest) is the journey you take rather than the sign-posts you pass.  Stressing about tests is like worrying about death - natural but ultimately unproductive .

Put it aside and walk on, good lady.


----------



## dbell (Dec 12, 2010)

I am happy to hear there are schools with integrity that don't pass just to pass as many schools don't do this, but at the same time saddened for you that you did not pass.  Guess it means more working on the forms, kicks, and material in general?  More off time practice?

Keep us informed!


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 13, 2010)

Take a step back and enjoy this chanse to delve deeper into the curriculum. It can be the most rewarding time for you yet.


----------



## Stac3y (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry, Blade. Keep working--you'll pass it next try.


----------



## Blade96 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks, my friends. :angel:


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 15, 2010)

Think of this time period as another test.  Your sensei is basically testing you to see how you handle adversity.  

Does someone simply give up, sinking into despair, or does he pick himself up, and keep hammering away?  

I'll share a secret here...  Not getting an unconditional passing mark at an exam always hurts.  It doesn't matter what rank you are.  I've failed exams before.  One was a test in Tae Kwon Do (where I had honestly kicked at the guy's upper torso, but he had made quite a graceful leap into the air, resulting in that kick nailing him in the painful area, during the sparring time), and one was for my shodan in Shuri Ryu.  

I won't kid you.  I felt awful after both such occurrences.  The sympathy from others made it even more painful, but I also realized that this is part of the test.  I re-took the Tae Kwon Do exam, and passed the next time around, with flying colors (basically after Sahbum called me up, and told me that my pity party time was over, and to get back into the dojang).  One of these days, I intend on finishing what I started, and re-taking the shodan test in Shuri Ryu, once things settle down.  

Everyone makes mistakes, no matter how proficient they may be.  How we deal with those mistakes is what determines how far we progress.  It's not about who has the best talent, who has the best punches, the best looking kata, etc; it's how you constantly make yourself better.


----------



## Blade96 (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## Narges (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey blade
It's nothing to worry about. I failed in my purple belt test the first time.


----------



## l_uk3y (Dec 25, 2010)

Agree with everybody else.  Don't look at it as a failure.  Look at it as proof that your teachers care about the level of student they train. You will be far far better off for it.

It will be a great opportunity to train harder and fire back really hard to earn that next promotion. Just think to the future and how much you will enjoy earning those gradings now knowing that you truely have to earn them as opposed to just showing up and being given a belt.

Luke


----------



## searcher (Dec 25, 2010)

Good for you.    Now you can focus on training and getting better in place of that silly test.

Seriously, I have always come back with a vengence when I fail a test.     It is one of the best things that can happen to you.     Now that you have "failed" you won't fear it and you will be able to relax and give it your un-impeded best.

Keep at it, I know you will be the better for working through this.


----------



## Blade96 (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't mind now. i cried a little but just on that one night.  I knew i didnt do good enough to quite pass.  He knew i knew the stuff so he didnt 'fail' me, just said I needed a little more time with it. And given what has happened to me over the past few months, with depression and all and not being able to concentrate and not wanting to go to class, I agree.


----------

